# Rooster



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)

So i have two bantom roosters, and 12 full size hens, I see the roo's mount the hens all the time.... Is this physically posible to work for fertilizing hens, lol very awkward for the hens


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep, it works. The eggs might not have 100% fertility depending on the ability of the male to really hit his mark, but he can and will get the job done to some extent.


----------

